# Can ASUS LAN RJ-45 RTL8153 work in gentoo ?

## ttre

I want to buy usb ethernet adapter : ASUS LAN RJ-45 RTL8153. 

Do You think it can work in gentoo ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ttre,

Looks promising

```
Realtek RTL8152/RTL8153 Based USB Ethernet Adapters found in drivers/net/usb/Kconfig

The configuration item CONFIG_USB_RTL8152:

    prompt: Realtek RTL8152/RTL8153 Based USB Ethernet Adapters

    type: tristate

    depends on: (none)

    defined in drivers/net/usb/Kconfig

    found in Linux kernels: 3.14–3.19, 4.0–4.9, 4.10-rc+HEAD

    modules built: r8152
```

----------

## ttre

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> ttre,
> 
> Looks promising
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok, how can I check if I have this driver in my kernel ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ttre,

For your running kernel, 

```
zgrep USB_RTL8152 /proc/config.gz
```

if /proc/config.gz exists

For any random kernel 

```
grep USB_RTL8152 /usr/src/*/.config
```

It may also need firmware. Lots of USB devices do but not all.

----------

## ttre

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> ttre,
> 
> For your running kernel, 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

After zgrep USB_RTL8152 /proc/config.gz I get CONFIG_USB_RTL8152 is not set.

Afer zgrep USB_RTL8153 /proc/config.gz  I get nothing.

But there is driver for this. 

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=56&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

LINUX driver for kernel up to 4.8	2.08.0	

Is it enough for use it ?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

```
  │ Symbol: USB_RTL8152 [=n]                                                                                                                                                                                                             │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │ Prompt: Realtek RTL8152/RTL8153 Based USB Ethernet Adapters                                                                                                                                                                          │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                                                                                          │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                                                                │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                                                                                                                                                    │  

  │ (1)     -> USB Network Adapters (USB_NET_DRIVERS [=n])                                                                                                                                                                               │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/usb/Kconfig:98                                                                                                                                                                                              │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && USB_NET_DRIVERS [=n]                                                                                                                                                                                │  

  │   Selects: MII [=n]  
```

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_RTL8152.html

https://lwn.net/Articles/548633/

--

I had bandwith issues regarding usb with my belkin USB 2.0 => ethernet adapter in teh past.

I went for a plugin card at that time for my notebook. 

that usb ethernet adapter hardly worked the other plugin card worked instantly. 

go for something which is at least usb 3.0 in the specs

----------

## ttre

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> [code]  
> 
> I had bandwith issues regarding usb with my belkin USB 2.0 => ethernet adapter in teh past.
> 
> I went for a plugin card at that time for my notebook. 
> ...

 

I have only USB 2.0 in my notebook therefore if You are saying about problems with USB->ethernet adapter I think it is good idea to stay with wifi that works properly.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ttre,

USB 2 is 440 Mbit/sec.  That's plenty for 100Mbit/sec Ethernet and not enough to keep 1000Mbits/sec busy.

That 440Mbit/sec is total traffic both ways for all devices on the same root hub. 

You will probably have several root hubs.

Each USB 2 entry in lspci is a root hub.  The trick is to spread the traffic around.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

MY turion mt-32 notebook needed another lan adapter, because I ruined it instantly after purchase.

that belkin box did not even worked for many years.

the plugin card worked, was some extra plugin socket for that notebook.

IF it was chiset related, or something else i can not say.

fact is: turion mt-32, amd chipset, 10/100mibt lan usb2.0 adapter, and bandwith issues.

--

What you do is up to you. Just a warning that usb2.0 with lan 10/100mbit did not worked very well in my case. 

When your wifi works, stay with wifi.

----------

